# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Nëna Terezë - "100 Fjalë të Urta"

## NoName

*Parafjala*

_Fjalët e urta të një nëne të mirë, posaçërisht pas vdekjes dhe lumturimit të saj, janë një porosi dhe guxim i madh për mbarë njerëzimin. Duke i përkujtuar, ato lënë një mbresë të madhe në ze-mrën e çdo njeriu. Sa herë që ti lexojmë, apo ti dëgjojmë, ato na frymëzojnë dhe na nxitin për të menduar që ta bëjmë botën sa më të mirë.  

Nga kjo rrjedh dhe ky doracak i vogël, i përkthyer nga Don Marjan Marku, cili bart fjalët e urta të së lumes Nënës Terezë. Fjalët, për të cilat askush nuk mund të mos ndalet dhe të mos pohojë: Po, ashtu ishte Nëna Terezë deri sa ishte gjallë. Këto fjalë, na japin një pamje ku-ptimplote të jetës së saj, të cilat kanë qenë më tepër një veprim se një thënie, duhen të jenë për ne dhe për mbarë njerëzimin një udhëtregues, pa dallim race, gjuhe, feje apo mirëqenieje. 

Fjalë të tilla, janë fjalë që mund ti flasin shumë pak njerëz. Nëna Terezë ishte një prej tyre. Fjala faleminderit se ishte një rregulltare katolike, se ishte një shqiptare, se ishte një nënë e gjithë botës, nuk guxon të mbesë vetëm një fjalë e vdekur, por një guxim, një shtytje dhe një forcë për ne dhe për mbarë njerëzimin.
_


*+ Mark Sopi, ipeshkëv*

----------


## NoName

*Veprat e mira janë hallka  që formojnë  një zinxhir të dashurisë.*

Lutja e hap zemrën, deri sa ta aftëson për ta pranuar Hyjin.
Lutu dhe syno për ta pranuar Hyjin, dhe zemra jote  do të jetë mjaft e madhe, për ta mbajtur atë për pronë të vetën.


Për  të  qenë   të  aftë  për  ta  dashur njëri - tjetrin, nevojitet që të lutemi, sepse lutja na dhuron një zemër të pastër, dhe një zemër e pastër mund ta shohë Hyjin në të afërmit tanë. Nëse ne sot nuk kemi paqe, atëherë kemi harruar se si mund ta shohim Hyjin në të afërmit tanë.  Nëse secili kishte për ta parë Hyjin në të afërmit tonë, atëherë nuk kishim për të pasur nevojë për armë dhe bomba.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ke shume te drejte NoName por ja qe jeta kjo eshte dhe per me teper do te thoja nje shprehje shume te vecante qe eshte marre nga bibla

Nuk mund te ndryshohet nje mbret dhe mbreteri po nuk u ndryshuan njerezit qe jetojne ne kete mbreteri te vjeter tashme

prandaj as mos e shko ne mendje se kjo bote do ndryshoje sepse derisa te vije fundi i saj dhe te ringallet perseri nje jete e re shume gjera te keqija kemi per te pare ne syte tone

----------


## NoName

Ne jemi të vetëdijshëm, se atë çka bëjmë, është vetëm një pikë ujë në oqean. Po të mos ishte  kjo pikë ujë, kishte për ti munguar oqeanit!



Hyji e ka  krijuar  secilin prej  nesh, çdo qenie njerëzore për gjëra të mëdha: për të dashur dhe për të qenë të dashur.  Përse Hyji i ka krijuar disa prej nesh burra dhe disa gra? Sepse dashuria e gruas, dhe dashuria e burrit është një shembëllesë hyjnore, secila në mënyrën e saj. Që të dytë janë krijuar për dashuri duke dashuruar në mënyra të ndryshme. Gruaja dhe burri janë plotësim për njëri-tjetrin, dhe së bashku dëshmojnë më së miri dashurinë hyjnore, në vend që të ishin të vetmuar.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Ne jemi të vetëdijshëm, se atë çka bëjmë, është vetëm një pikë ujë në oqean. Po të mos ishte  kjo pikë ujë, kishte për ti munguar oqeanit!
> 
> 
> 
> Hyji e ka  krijuar  secilin prej  nesh, çdo qenie njerëzore për gjëra të mëdha: për të dashur dhe për të qenë të dashur.  Përse Hyji i ka krijuar disa prej nesh burra dhe disa gra? Sepse dashuria e gruas, dhe dashuria e burrit është një shembëllesë hyjnore, secila në mënyrën e saj. Që të dytë janë krijuar për dashuri duke dashuruar në mënyra të ndryshme. Gruaja dhe burri janë plotësim për njëri-tjetrin, dhe së bashku dëshmojnë më së miri dashurinë hyjnore, në vend që të ishin të vetmuar.



Me ben shume pershtypje NoName se si shkruan ti

Me behet qejfi qe kam nje shok te ketij niveli. Jane te paket keta ketu mos harro  :ngerdheshje: 

Te pergezoj edhe nje here per kete teme 

Sepse dashuria njerezore eshte gjeja me e cmuar qe Zoti na ka dhuruar ne te gjitheve. Pavaresisht se jo te gjithe dine ta respektojne kete gje

----------


## NoName

Nuk është e rëndësishme se çka bëjmë, por sa dashuri japim në atë çka bëjmë.
Gjëra të vogla me dashuri të madhe.




Mos  mendo, se  për të qenë dashuria e vërtetë, duhet të jetë e jashtëzakonshme. E nevojshme është vetëm të dashurojmë pandërprerë. Si mund të ndizet një llampë, pa furnizim të pandërprerë të pikave të vajit? ...Të dashur miq: Cilat janë pikat e vajit në llampat tona? Ato janë gjërat e vogla të jetës së përditshme: gëzimi, zemërgjerësia, veprat e vogla të mira, përvujtëria, durimi.  Një mendim i thjeshtë në dikë tjetër. Mënyra jonë e heshtjes, e dëgjimit, e faljes dhe e veprimit.
Këto janë pikat e vërteta të vajit që lejojnë pandërprerë, të ndizën llampat tona, gjatë tërë jetës sonë.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ke shume te drejte NoName por mos harro se keto pika vaji qe thua ti ne jeten reale tone sa vijne e po rrallohen( pale te flasim per ne jeten reale se edhe vaji si vaj po mbaron e po shteron  :ngerdheshje:  ) por edhe dashuria ne bote sa vjen edhe po rrallohet. RRalle po shof njerez te dashuruar me te vertete. Shume ralle po shof dy njerez qe ta respektojne njeri tjetrin me te njejten menyre

Por nje gje nga une te dish Sa me shume dashuri te dhurosh ne kete jete aq me shume dashuri do te gjesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NoName

Jezusi është shndërruar në bukën e jetës. Kungimi është dhurata më e madhe,
që na ka dhënë Jezusi, dhe prej tij ne e fitojmë forcën tonë. Po ashtu dhe përmes lutjes. Kjo është arsyeja përse lutja është aq e rëndësishme. Lutja na dhuron një zemër të pastër dhe një zemër e pastër, na aftëson për të bërë shumë.




Lejo që lutja të jetë një flijë e pastër për Hyjin. Mos u lut me zë të lartë e as të ulët,
por thjesht lutu. Lejo që të flasë zemra jote. Lavdëroje Hyjin me gjithë zemrën tënde.

----------


## Zemrushja

NoName kjo qe thua ti eshte mese e drejte. Sepse nqs ti lutesh dhe nuk di kuptimin e asaj qe thua, nqs ti lutesh dhe sdi se cfare ndien ne kete gje qe thua atehere ajo do te jete nje lutje fallso apo jo ...

----------


## NoName

E dashura Zemrushja, eshte Zoti qe lexon/gjykon zemrat e njerezve, ndersa qeniet njerezore gjykojne vetem pamjet e jashtme. 

_Zoti i tha Samuelit:”Mos e shiko fytyrën e tij dhe lartësinë e shtatit të tij, sepse e kam përjashtuar. Unë nuk gjykoj sipas pamjes së njerëzve: njeriu sheh çka duket përjashta, kurse Zoti vëren zemrën”.  (krh. 1 Sam 16, 7)
_


Shenjtëria nuk qëndron në bërjen e gjërave  të jashtëzakonshme.
Ajo qëndron në pranimin e gjërave që na dërgon Hyji – dhe atë me një buzëqeshje.
Ajo thjeshtë qëndron në pranimin e dëshirës hyjnore, duke shkuar pas tij.

----------


## Zemrushja

NoName nje pyetje kam

Ku i lexon gjithe keto fakte e kam fjalen lexon biblen?

apo internetin sepse me duken shume interesante si argumenta dhe fakte qe ti jep ketu

----------


## NoName

Kam qenë e  befasuar kur kam parë në perëndim aq shumë burra dhe gra të varur prej drogës. Kam tentuar që ta zbuloj arsyen e kësaj gjendjeje. Dhe përgjigjja është: Askush në familje nuk përkujdeset për ta. Babai dhe nëna janë aq shumë të ngarkuar sa që nuk kanë kohë për ta.


Ju nuk mund ti duani  tërësisht dy njerëz; por ju mund ti duani pa dallim të gjithë njerëzit, nëse në të gjithë ata e duani Jezusin e vetëm.




- - - - - - -
_Zemrushja, referencat biblike i marr nga Bibla._  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

NoName kur kam ardh ketu ku jetoj tani e para gje qe me ka bere shume pershtypje se si shumica e te rinjve mezi presin sa te bejne 18 vjec sepse si kap me ligji per te pire duhanin dhe ia valojne me pirje duhani qe ne diten e titlindjes se tyre. Dhe sic dihet prinderit e tyre smund ti ndalojne dot se pse ne ate moshe ata jane te pavarur nga familja e tyre 

Nje femi sepse nena apo baba e vet e kane gjujt me shpulle kur ai ka gabuar ben denoncimin ne polici dhe arrin e con nenen apo baben e vet ne burg. Sado gabim e faj te kete femija. 

Nuk di se ku eshte roli i familjes ketu. Sado qe kam pare shume familje te perkujdesen jashte mase per femijet e tyre; i edukojne shume; por sdo te thoja se e ka vec fajin familja sesa ambienti rethues. Une kam frike nese nje dite femija im do behet si femijet e tyre

----------


## Lunesta

Kam degjuar diku qe fshati i lindjes i nenes tereze eshte ortodoks. E vertete eshte kjo?

----------


## NoName

_Frojdiani, 
sa per dijeni Nena Tereze ka lindur ne Shkup ndersa prinderit me origjine nga Prizreni (pra analizo ti vete me kapacitet tendin intelektual se cfare religjioni i takojne keto dy qytete..)

nje keshille nga une: mos u mirr me dokrra te paverteta sepse disa pseudo-historian thone qe edhe Skenderbeu na paska qene ortodoks, keshtu qe me kete logjike i bie qe edhe Jezusi paska lindur Orthodoks. lol 

NoName_



- - - - - - - - 

Për  t’ia  treguar ndokujt  dashurinë, duhet të lidhemi me të në marrëdhënie të ngushta. Nëse dëshirojmë shumë njerëz, do të humbim në numra, në vend që t’i takojmë njerëzit nevojtarë me dashuri dhe me kujdes. Unë besoj në atë çka ndodh në mes njerëzve. Çdo njeri për mua është Krishti; edhe pse egziston vetëm një Jezus. Personin të cilin e takoj për mome-ntin është i vetmi person në botë. 



Për ne asnjë njeri nuk është aq i varfër, që mos ta shohim në të shembëlltyrën hyjnore.

----------


## Zemrushja

NoName. Nuk e kuptova shume mire kete qe ti po thoje ne kete fragmentin e fundit. A mundet ta shpjegosh cik?

----------


## NoName

Unë nuk i shoh në rend të parë të varfërit, por Jezusin, i cili vuan në të varfër
dhe thotë: Isha i uritur, dhe më dhatë të ha  



Njerëzit shpesh i  fshehin nevojat  e tyre, para së gjithash, nëse më parë kanë qenë më të pasur. Një herë erdhi tek ne një njeri, i cili më parë kishte pasur një jetë më të mirë. Ai tha: Nëna Terezë, unë nuk mund të ha atë ushqim që është duke u shpërndarë atje. Në këto fjalë unë i thashë  atij: Unë e ha çdo ditë atë ushqim. Ai më shikoi dhe më pyeti: Ju e hani atë? Unë iu përgjigja: Po. Atëherë edhe unë do ta ha. Që unë e ha të njëjtin ushqim me të, atij i dha fuqi që të pranonte përvujtërimin. Përndryshe kishin për të mbetur shumë hidhërime... Për ti kuptuar të varfërit, duhet të dijmë çka është varfëria. Përndryshe kishim për të folur me një gjuhë krejtësisht tjetër.

----------


## NoName

Gjithçka që bëjmë, e bëjmë për Jezusin. Jeta jonë nuk ka asnjë kuptim dhe asnjë arsye tjetër. Këtë nuk mund ta kuptojnë shumë njerëz. Unë i shërbej Jezusit njëzet e katër orë në ditë; gjithçka që bëj, e bëj për të, dhe ai më jep fuqi për ti përballuar të gjitha.  Unë e dua atë në të varfër, dhe të varfërit në të; por Zoti është përherë në vend të parë.  Përherë kur vjen ndonjë vizitor tek ne, i prij në kapelë për tu lutur dhe i them: Në rend të parë ta përshëndesim Zotin e shtëpisë. Jezusi është këtu, për të punojmë, dhe e adhurojmë. Ai na jep fuqi që të jetojmë me gëzim një jetë të tillë. 




Unë nuk e kam gjetur Jezusin, por Jezusi më ka gjetur mua.

----------


## hope31

Shume gjera te bukura lexova nga ty Noname.
Sa mire do te ishte te zbatoheshin nga te gjithe ose te pakten shumica e njerezve e kjo te ndodhte kudo ose te pakten ne pjesen me te madhe te rruzullit tone.
Megjithate eshte mire kur mendon  e beson se ka shume njerez te mire ne kete bote por ndoshta nuk mund t'i njohim te gjithe
Keta mund t'i njohe vetem zoti.
E AI dhente drejtesi ne kete bote e ne kete jete.
E per kete jam e bindur qe nje dite secili paguhet per ate qe ben mire/keq.

Zoti i bekofte te gjithe!

----------


## NoName

Pa  Jezusin  nuk kishim  mundur ti bëjmë të gjitha këto gjëra që duhet t'i bëjmë, së paku jo gjatë tërë jetës. Ndoshta kishim për ti bërë për një vit apo për dy, por jo edhe për tërë jetën e gjatë, pa asnjë shenjë falënderimi, pa pritur mjete financiare, përveçse të guxojmë të vuajmë me të, i cili na ka dashur aq shumë, saqë e ka dhënë jetën e vet për ne. Pa Jezusin jeta jonë do të ishte një absurditet dhe e pakuptimshme; vetëm ai e bën atë të kuptueshme. 



Nëse i keni dhënë një gotë ujë të etshmit, ia keni dhënë Jezusit. Ky është një mësim i vogël dhe i thjeshtë, por nëse realisht e shqyrtojmë, është më i rëndësishmi.



Kurrë  mos  lejo  që  të  mbizotërojë në jetën tënde aq shumë shqetësimi, saqë prej saj ta humbësh gëzimin e Krishtit të ringjallur. Ne të gjithë përmallohemi për qiellin hyjnor, por qysh tani guxojmë të jemi tek Jezusi dhe ta ndajmë lumturinë e tij. 
Kjo domethënë:
_	Të duam, si do ai;
	të ndihmojmë, si ndihmon ai;
	të dhurohemi, si dhurohet ai;
	të shërbejmë, si shërben ai;
	të shpëtojmë, si shpëton ai, - 
	njëzet e katër orë të jemi me të 
	dhe ta prekim në petkat e tij më të mjerueshme._

----------

